# How to Connect PC to Xbox 360



## Saj121 (Jan 3, 2006)

How can i connect a pc to xbox 360 , as i want to go online , i got a router , modem and ethernet cables but my modem is a USB Speedtouch 330 modem and on the router it has a connection saying internet modem , but when i connect that in where do i put the cable so i connect it to the phone line and where would put the usb cable to?? I got a Belkin model FSD7230-4 Router. Can some one help me ?? so i can find out where each cable goes where.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't use that router with a USB only modem, you need an Ethernet equipped modem.


----------

